# Looking for a good Scope



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

I am looking for a good LONG range scope. I am looking for a mil spec scope that has the wind and elevation turrets on it. I am looking for max magnification and I would like it to have the mil spec retical... There are several that I have looked at but here is the dilemma, I dont want to worry about allen wrenching the turrets tight to keep a zero.. 

I am looking for a scope that has the turrets on it and can keep a zero being fired off of a .338.. My bushmaster .50 and my Barrett .50 have a scope on them that can handle the recoil but I was wanting to keep the price under $1500 for this one.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I was thinking of a Nightforce they can handle the recoil and are used by the military but not sure you will find what you want for $1500.

The Nightforce 5.5-22x56 was made for the Barrett 50.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats what I was afraid of.. I use big guns. I never use the .50 cals unless they are smoke polls but even then they only kick like a 410 or 20 guage lol...

.338
.308 
.30-06

I need a scope for those three. I have bushnells on them now but I want something with a wind and elevation turret for hunting out west here soon.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The Leupold Mark 4 LR/T's should fit your needs well enough. I only know one guy who owned and used one personally, but he was quite happy and there used enough in the military. Carrying an allen wrench shouldn't weigh you down much and you're probably just going to have to get over that.

SWFA Riflescopes Leupold Tactical Riflescopes Leupold Mark 4 LR/T Riflescopes


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I read somewhere that your scope should cost almost as much your rifle. Folks spend a grand on their rifle, and throw a $100 scope on it. I guess the question is, what is long range, the 308 drops around 4 ft. at 1000 yds.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I read somewhere that your scope should cost almost as much your rifle. Folks spend a grand on their rifle, and throw a $100 scope on it.


Not sure it works out that way but I prefer a scope that is military approved because I know that they did all the testing. For military style rifles 0-300 yards I like ACOGS or EOTECH depending on the situation. ACOGS are usually in the thousand dollar range an I consider them a replacement for iron sights because of there extreme ruggedness and no need for batteries. EOTECH may have the edge at close range but needs the use of a 3x magnifier for longer ranges plus unlike ACOGS they can be used with night vision. Since the ACOG doesn't need batteries it would be my TEOTWAWKI scope and you really don't need the tritium light source in them that last for 25 years.

Nightforce scopes is what I am sticking to for long range shooting if I had to carry the rifle in extreme conditions.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The point I tried to make is, you spend good money on an accurate long range gun, get a scope to match it.


----------

